# Inexpensive medicines



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

I have recently seen some ads for medicines from places like jeffers 
"http://www.jefferspet.com/product.asp?pn=1441&green=BD84AF10-2ED5-5333-9DE7-E20649D23B63"

and was comparing it to this one that I have used before.

ebay fishplus seller http://www.ebay.com/sch/fish-plus/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

I'm curious if anyone else stocks animal meds from these discount sellers and which ones do you use most for goats and are these prices pretty good? I thought they were. Downside being that they took like 2 weeks to arrive and appear to be of pretty good quality as best I can tell. The free shipping and no tax doesn't hurt either.

Do you all also concur that these "FISH" meds are identical in more or less every way to other types of medicines by the same name I mean amoxicillin is amoxicillin right?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I buy oral meds for my family, always have, from a fish catalog, I do use a reputable company like Jeffers, which has free shipping when you spend $50. If you are a prepper it realistically is the only way you can buy and store large amounts of antibiotic. We don't use oral meds in goats, they degrade in the rumen and would take some pretty hefty doses, like with aspirin 13 regular aspirins every 4 hours to bring down fever in a goat per 100 pounds. 

But yes, amoxicillin is amoxicillin. In the 80's there were tramisole sheep oblets used for worming goats and sheep, they were also an oral med used by cancer patients who paid over $100 a pill for them.....they always were sold out here because of that (I live north of Houston which has a huge medical center and MD Anderson which is THE cancer hospital). They were then taken off the animal market, obviously because they were pennies a piece!


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I buy most of my dewormers, coccidia meds, collars, antibiotics, syringes, needles, & lambar nipples from Jeffers. Great company, and I'm signed up for their email newsletter.... Yesterday I bought my new fence charger from them, as well as some other goodies and used a 15% off coupon code, plus free shipping 

Jeffers, Valley Vet & PBS Animal Health are my most frequented online places to buy from.

And yes, I have a stash of fish antibiotics. Have used them on me and the dogs 8) Though for the goats, I use injectable antibiotics only.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

What are 'fish' antibiotics? And what is a prepper? :?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm guessing fish antibiotics are literally antibiotics made for fish and I think she means someone who prepares for emergencies-can things, keep a supply of water, etc.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They are simply antibiotics in a capsule, just like we take, that you take out of the capsule and disperse into the tank. Fish get ick and all sorts of bacterial diseases, most come with them from pet stores.

Preppers are just folks who may minimally store food, off grid water, electricity etc. for hurricanes etc...to hard core ones who store food to last their family a year or more. Think Mormon, just with a lot more than food


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 21, 2009)

I always keep fish amoxicillin on hand. It's what works for me.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

I recently ordered from Medvet.com and it was cheaper than Jeffers and Valley Vet. I was happy with my order.


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the great replies! I had no idea that the reason for injections and drenches were the four chambered stomachs breaking down oral medications so rapidly to make it wasteful. With that in mind absorption through the skin like with a drench makes all kinds of sense.

Preppers are just people that prepare for a variety of emergencies. Some are kooks while others are merely following FEMA recommendations. Like take those people in New York and New Jersey that just experienced tropical storm Sandy first hand but with a minimum of grief because they had (1) an emergency plan (2) emergency items like water, beans, flashlights and batteries, fire starters, tent, first aid kit and probably kept their vehicles gas tanks full. That sort of stuff. 

There are people who store 3 months worth of food and supplies (like myself) that are also not "preppers" by definition (I just like making chili once a week from canned tomatoes and beans). These are simply people who have always been "more ready" for a long list of unfortunate events from flat tires and farm injuries to flash flooding and high winds taking down power for a week. Following your local FEMA guidelines for basic preparedness is not kooky but once people explore their fears they are capable of preparing for all sorts of kooky strange unlikely events like nuclear wars, total economic collapses and biological wars. I always thought it made little sense to prepare for the end of the world - that should require no preparation at all and will only result in dying slower.

Oddly enough many of the preppers do have on their list a "milking goat" apparently most are not aware that a single milker wont give milk forever without kidding.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

:rofl I can not believe that I didn't come up with the logical explanation that fish antibiotics are....just that! :blush Allrighty then! Never been able to keep a gold fish alive, so I guess that figures.....


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

Yup and since fish are "wet" all the time, they are more prone to fungus, mold and bacterial infections and parasites like "ich" :yeahthat


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I buy the same things for my animals. I also stock pile human meds for future use on me and the dogs. At the local grocery store pharmacy, I belong to the no insurance and low income program they have for $15.00/yr membership. Most generic scripts are 4.00/month, and the majority of antibiotics are free for members. If my doc prescribes a medication like pain killers or antibiotics, I fill it and stash them in a large tote in a dark, dry, cool area for use when needed.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

We've always gone to Mexico for antibiotics. That fish thing is good to know. It is really ridiculous they can't be purchased in this country OTC. Land of the free :lol


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

When I went to Canada and came back, the ONLY question they asked is if we had any prescription drugs! LOL. So, I guess it would have been fine to traffic illegal drugs, just not prescription ones.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Actually, I think they asked over-the-counter or prescription.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Lol, that's cause they want you to pay duty if you have a certain amount.


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

danielsumner said:


> I always keep fish amoxicillin on hand. It's what works for me.


I'm one of those unique people who are both resistant to many illnesses and yet prone to bronchitis/pneumonia and the one thing that works for me is something most other members of my family cannot take (because of the sulfur allergies) called SULFAMETHOXAZOLE-TRIMETHOPRIM (also known as Bactrim). Almost any serious illness and I can take a double of that and I get warm and sleep a bit and wake up like new. I'm just different like that.

It's not sold that I can find by most pet med places. I tried jeffers and looked at www.medvet.com places and nothing but it can be found at that ebay seller I use.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SULFAMETHOX...780?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1fed6fcc


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow thanks Ray!


----------

